# A buena hora



## sigjak

Sacado de "Cartas al director" de un periódico el año pasado:

"*A buena hora* se le ocurrió decir lo que dijo el general Mena. Parece ser que este hombre no se ha enterado de que el estamento militar ya no puede opinar sobre nada que tenga que ver con cualquier decisión política en este país, que para eso están los políticos..."

¿Qué quiere decir "a hora buena" en este contexto? ¿Expresa sorpresa, rechazo - o qué?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## xOoeL

Significa que no debió decirlo.  Es una ironía.  Lo que el que escribió eso quiere decir en realidad es "en mala hora".



			
				DRAE said:
			
		

> *en **buena** buena.* *
> 1.     * loc. adv. Con bien, con felicidad.
> * 2.     * loc. adv. U. para denotar aprobación, aquiescencia o conformidad.
> *en **hora** mala, *o* en mal, *o* mala, **hora**.*
> * 1.     * locs. advs. U. para denotar disgusto, enfado o desaprobación.



Además, debió decir "en".


----------



## sasa perejil

Hola Sigjak,

"A buena hora" quiere decir que es ya tarde. Es una forma de expresar que la persoan lo está diciendo demasiado tarde.

Viene de la expresión o dicho español: *"a buenas horas mangas verdes"* que significa lo mismo. 
Por ejemplo: alguien queda contigo a las dos de la tarde y te llama a las 3 para decirte que no puede ir y claro, tu llevas una hora esperando. En ese caso sería apropiado decirle "a buena hora" o ¡¡"a buenas horas mangas verdes"!!

Saludos,
sasa


----------



## Rayines

Sí, miren, aquí figura en RAE:
*a buena **~**.*
*1. *loc. adv. U. para indicar el retraso con que se hace algo.


----------



## sigjak

*El DUE de María Moliner dice:

¡A buena hora [*o* a buenas horas]! *Exclamación usada cuando llega algo que se esperaba, pero llega ya *tarde para lo que era necesario.
*En buen [*o* buena] hora. *Oportunamente o con buena *suerte: ‘En buena hora me avisaste. En buena hora se me ocurrió venir a este país’.
*En mala hora. *Con mala *suerte: ‘En mala hora se le ocurrió ir a bañarse al río’.

¿Sería más correcto si el escritor hubiera usado "En" por "A"?


----------



## xOoeL

¿Pero es que ya nadie se acuerda de lo que dijo el tal Mena?  A pesar de que después diga lo de que "ya no se puede opinar", mi opinión es que no va por lo del retraso, sino porque no debió decirlo.
Aunque puede que esté influenciado por mi opinión personal...


----------



## sigjak

Me parece obvio que -según el escritor- el general no debió decirlo, como dice OoeL.
Pero su incredulidad o rechazo, ¿puede expresarse (irónicamente) con 'A buena hora' o 'En buena hora'?


----------



## Rayines

sigjak said:


> Me parece obvio que -según el escritor- el general no debió decirlo, como dice OoeL.
> Pero su incredulidad o rechazo, ¿puede expresarse (irónicamente) con 'A buena hora' o 'En buena hora'?


Por el sentido del breve texto, parecería más bien que lo que quiere indicar, es que "llegó tarde", pues ya no puede opinar sobre las decisiones políticas, así que yo votaría por "a buena hora", pues "en buena hora", si bien sería irónico, como dice xOoeL, podría significar una aprobación de lo que dijo.


----------



## Ana_Fi

Yo creo que es muy común usarlo en sentido irónico:
-En buena hora se me ocurrió ofrecerle mi ayuda. ¡Ahora no me deja en paz!
-En buena hora se nos ocurrió coger el coche. ¡Mira qué atasco!
Entonces, el escritor del artículo debería haber usado "en" y no "a".


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Yo diría "a buena hora". así lo usamos por acá, se dice de las dos formas, pero es más comun la primera.

No generalicen, suena perfecto así, con el sentido irónico que tiene.


----------



## pepesaura

Rayines said:


> Por el sentido del breve texto, parecería más bien que lo que quiere indicar, es que "llegó tarde", pues ya no puede opinar sobre las decisiones políticas,...


Así lo veo yo: dice *"A buena hora"* porque *"ya"* no se puede opinar.


----------



## juanmy90

Yo diría también que es "a buena hora", pues, aunque la expresión ya esté admitida por la R.A.E., ya lleva de por sí el sentido irónico. Creo que usó la que tenía que usar. "En buena hora", a mi parecer, supondría rizar más el rizo.


----------



## Mangato

Cambiando un poco el tercio, ¿no creéis que la frase quedaría mejor redactada
"*A buena hora* se le ocurrió decir lo que dijo *al* general Mena.

Con la redación incial parece deducirse que es otra persona la que repite lo que dijo este general.  Yo creo que necesitamos la preposición, para mayor claridad. Me gustaría conocer vuestras opiniones. 
Saludos,

MG


----------



## ROSANGELUS

No creo amigo Gato, ya que fué el General quien dijo lo que dijo...
Según entiendo.

Saludos


----------



## Mangato

Sí, dijo lo que no debía, pero se le *ocurrió* al general


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Entonces, no entiendo.
A alqguien se le ocurrió algo y se lo dijo al General Mena, o fué el General Mena a quien se le ocurrió...


----------



## Estántodospillados

Estoy de acuerdo con Rosangelus. Tal cual está escrito lo que hizo "este hombre" fue repetir las palabras del general Mena. 

Respecto a la estructura inicial, a mí personalemente, tanto "a buena hora" o "en buena hora" me parecen bien para indicar que no fue precisamente un gran idea hacerlo. Se nota el tono irónico con ambas.

Saludos.


----------



## falbala84

Mangato said:


> Cambiando un poco el tercio, ¿no creéis que la frase quedaría mejor redactada
> "*A buena hora* se le ocurrió decir lo que dijo *al* general Mena.
> 
> Con la redación incial parece deducirse que es otra persona la que repite lo que dijo este general.  Yo creo que necesitamos la preposición, para mayor claridad. Me gustaría conocer vuestras opiniones.
> Saludos,
> 
> MG


Estoy de acuerdo, si cambias el orden de la frase se aclara:

"A buena hora se le ocurrió *al general Mena *decir lo que dijo" 

Así, el sujeto es el general Mena y el C.D es "Lo que dijo". De otra forma:

"A buena hora se le ocurrió decir lo que dijo *el general Mena*"

¿A quién se le ocurrió decirlo? ---> No se sabe. Sujeto elíptico.
¿Qué se le ocurrió decir? ---> Lo que dijo el general Mena


----------



## eban

En mi opinión, "a buena hora" o "en buena hora" podría ser usado exactamente de la misma manera con el sentido irónico de haber llegado tarde para lo que era necesario. El hecho de que el autor haya utilizado "a buena hora" puede que tenga que ver con que haya querido despegarlo más del significado que "en buena hora" tiene, ya que este último suele utilizarse generalmente para casos oportunos, en tanto que el primero, se utiliza más para el sentido irónico con el que está empleado. De todas maneras, de haber usado "en buena hora" por el contexto que hay, el texto no perdería el sentido, y seguiría funcionando de manera irónica.

Con respecto a si debiera ir "el" o "al", yo creo que esté muy bien empleado "el". Esto supone que: alguien dijo tarde lo que el general Mena había dicho.


----------



## falbala84

Eban, ¿crees que el artículo realmente quiere decir que "a buena hora se lo ocurrió a alguien decir lo que dijo el general Mena"? Eso no tiene mucho sentido con lo que dice después, y es que el estamento militar no puede verter opiniones políticas. No creo que critique que alguien repitiera las palabras de Mena, sino a Mena por decirlas. En mi opinión, es lo que tiene más sentido.


----------



## aceituna

De acuerdo con falbala84.
Para mí que se refiere a que *a* Mena se le ocurrió decir lo que dijo... por tanto yo sí pondría la a....
Saludos.


----------



## eban

Hola Falbala84, con respecto a esta otra parte (que ya no es la duda que tiene Sigjak) si con *"parece ser que este hombre no se ha enterado..."* se refiere al sujeto elíptico, aquel que dijo tarde lo que el general Mena había dicho yo creo que tiene sentido. Dado que desconocemos lo que dijo dicho general es que pueda existir esta ambigüedad. Digo, en tal caso, el sujeto elíptico podría tener algún cargo militar también, y con "este hombre" se podría estar refiriendo al hecho de que el sujeto elíptico haya citado inoportunamente lo que dijo el general Mena.


----------



## eban

A lo que voy es que también tiene sentido de esta manera: "A buena hora (a alguien, que puede tener un cargo militar o no) se le ocurrió decir lo que dijo el general Mena". No sabemos de quien se venía hablando anteriormente o de quién se va a hablar después, y puede que ese "alguien" que dijo tarde lo que el general Mena había dicho, lo hizo desconociendo que el estamento militar ya no puede opinar sobre nada que tenga que ver con cualquier decisión política en ese país.


----------



## falbala84

Bueno, es cierto, es posible pensar eso si desconoces lo que dijo, pero puesto que sé lo que dijo Mena (y fue destituido de su cargo por ello), creo que lo correcto en ese caso es "al", aunque ambas soluciones sean gramaticalmente correctas.


----------



## Mangato

Pues yo encuentro, al igual que Falbala, claramente la diferencia. Otra cosa es que la diga de forma convincente
Tal como está en el párrafo original, es a un tercero a quien se le ocurre decir(repetir) lo que dijo el general Mena.

Porque, si queremos expresar que, fue Mena, el que tuvo la ocurrencia de decir "lo que dijo" deberemos utilizar la preosición más el artículo porque se le ocurre *a *no se le ocurre *el*


----------



## eban

Tal y como aparece escrita la frase de Sigjak, yo la entiendo de la manera anteriormente mencionada. Para mí no es necesario sustituir "el" por "al". A mi entender, en el párrafo original, no se sabe que dijo el general Mena. A modo de ejemplo agrego nombres al párrafo en cuestión: _"Tarde se le ocurrió decir a Juan lo que dijo el general Mena alguna vez. Este hombre (por Juan) no sabe que el estamento militar no puede opinar sobre decisiones políticas."_ En este ejemplo, a Juan se le ocurre decir tardíamente lo que *EL* general dijo en otra oportunidad, palabras de Mena que se desconocen.


----------



## aceituna

Sí, tal como está escrita la frase (se le ocurrió decir lo que dijo Mena), se entiende que a otro de le ocurrió decir lo que dijo Mena... Pero ¿quién es ese otro?... ¿un sujeto desconocido?...
Mucho más lógico parece que la carta se refiera al propio Mena y su polémico discurso... Pero en ese caso, la frase está mal construida al faltarle la a. Debería ser: a Mena se le ocurrió decir lo que dijo.

Un saludo,
Inés


----------



## eban

Dado esas dos líneas que hay de dicha carta, ese sujeto es desconocido, por lo menos para nosotros que no tenemos la carta entera. A lo que voy con esto es que ese "alguien desconocido" no hace más que citar a Mena, palabras del general que en contexto pueden ser de conocimiento público. Esa es mi interpretación del párrafo original, el cual para mí no presenta error porque desconozco el contenido de la carta toda. En cambio, sustituyendo "el" por "le", ahí sí estaríamos hablando del propio general, pero de esta forma nos estaríamos enfocando sólo en esas pocas líneas de una carta cuyo contenido ignoramos.


----------



## falbala84

Sí, sí, eban, yo no digo que esté mal, podría ser lo que dices, pero de lo que se habla en ese artículo es del discurso de Mena del año pasado, que la lió bien liada, por eso te digo que me parece que está mal puesto, porque sé de lo que habla y tiene mucho más sentido así 

No obstante, gramaticalmente es correcta así que podemos dejarlo tal cual.


----------



## eban

OKKKKKK Falbala84!!!! Yo estaba firmemente convencido que ninguno de nosotros tenía idea de que trataba la carta. En ese caso tu observación va adelante!


----------



## Mangato

Claro, es que los que conocemos el afaire lo enfocamos con otra perspectiva. 
Saludos


----------



## pepesaura

Si Eban parte de la base de que la frase está bien construida, la interpreta de una manera.

Si la interpretamos de otra manera, partiendo de la base de que el texto quiere decir "A buenas horas se le ocurrió a Mena decir lo que dijo", la frase está mal construida.

Después de leer (por encima) algunas referencias al discurso de Mena llego a la conclusión de que Mena está mal construido, pero ese es otro tema. ¡Y van tres!


----------



## tlumic

Hola,

"A buena hora" sirve "para indicar el retraso con que se hace algo".

Bien,

pregunto si la frase: "A buena hora que estás viniendo" *también* puede ser utilizada en lugar de: "*Qué bien* que estés viniendo" - ¿sí o no?

En la primera frase la persona debía haber llegado antes, en la segunda ésta no estaba esperada por el hablante, que está a su vez feliz de verla ya que la persona viene en un buen momento, en un momento adecuado.

Gracias


----------



## Camilo1964

En mi país se usa _a buena hora_ con ese sentido irónico que propones. 

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## piraña utria

tlumic said:


> Hola,
> 
> "A buena hora" sirve "para indicar el retraso con que se hace algo".
> 
> Bien,
> 
> pregunto si la frase: "A buena hora que estás viniendo" *también* puede ser utilizada en lugar de: "*Qué bien* que estés viniendo" - ¿sí o no?
> 
> En la primera frase la persona debía haber llegado antes, en la segunda ésta no estaba esperada por el hablante, que está a su vez feliz de verle ya que la persona viene en un buen momento, en un momento adecuado.
> 
> Gracias


 
Hola:

Estoy de acuerdo con tus propuestas; al menos así se usan en Colombia.

Saludos,


----------



## pejeman

tlumic said:


> Hola,
> 
> "A buena hora" sirve "para indicar el retraso con que se hace algo".
> 
> Aquí, de acuerdo.
> 
> Bien,
> 
> pregunto si la frase: "A buena hora que estás viniendo" *también* puede ser utilizada en lugar de: "*Qué bien* que estés viniendo" - ¿sí o no?
> 
> Aquí no. Creo que no es "A buena hora" lo que mejor encaja en esta situación sino: En buena hora/En hora buena. (De ahí viene "enhorabuena")
> 
> *en hora buena.*
> *1. loc. adv. Con bien, con felicidad.*
> *2. loc. adv. U. para denotar aprobación, aquiescencia o conformidad.*
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> En la primera frase la persona debía haber llegado antes, en la segunda ésta no estaba esperada por el hablante, que está a su vez feliz de verle ya que la persona viene en un buen momento, en un momento adecuado.
> 
> Gracias


 
Saludos.


----------



## Polizón

Hola:

Soy de la opinión de que no son frases equivalentes.

En sentido irónico uno puede decirle a su interlocutor: *"a buena hora que estás viniendo"*. Y es irónico pues no le dice "a buena hora que hayas venido/llegado", sino que se lo dice como que si estuviera hablando por teléfono y en forma previa. 

*"¡Qué bien que estés viniendo!" *sí es una expresión que se diría por teléfono o correo electrónico, en forma previa a la llegada de alguna persona a la que se le espera con ansia. De haber llegado, la expresión sería: ¡Qué bueno que hayas venido!

Concuerdo con Pejeman cuando señala que se usa _en buena hora_ o _en hora buena_. Pero son formas de hablar. Cada región tiene sus modismos. Eso sí, _enhorabuena_ o fórmula similar no sería apropiada cuando de ironía se trata. Es una frase muy cortés.

Saludos,

Polizón


----------



## chia08

"enhorabuena" en mi país se usa cuando quieres felicitar a una persona por un feliz acontecimiento.

"a buena hora estás viniendo" generalmente se dice en forma irónica, dando a entender que se aparece cuando ya no se le necesita.  Pero también puede ser utilizada para indicar todo lo contrario.


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

A buena hora estás viniendo (siempre se dice irónicamente) = Qué tarde estás viniendo.

Enhorabuena, has venido = Qué bueno que hayas venido.

La primera siempre es para reprocharle, con algo de humor, la demora a alguien.
La segunda se usa para festejar que alguien hizo algo.


----------



## ainarra

En realidad, es una derivación/abreviación de la frase completa:
*¡A buenas horas, con mangas verdes!* 
En America Latina parece, su uso se ha perdido, pero en España todavía se oye.
Proviene de la época medieval, cuando existía una guardia de caminos que tenía que proteger a los viajeros de los malhechores. Como suele suceder, no fueron muy aficionados a su trabajo; al parecer, solían presentarse cuando los ladrones ya se han escapado con el botín. De ahí el dicho.


----------

